# BUG REPORT L185: Weekly OTA timers - 0 sec recordings



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay guys/gals. Please refresh my memory on setup of weekly OTA timer. These are the steps that I have done. Delete everything, timers and recorded programs then deleted OTA stations. Power cord reboot, rechecked switch, checked signal strength which is showing a steady 91. I rescan OTA and find them all then do another power cord reboot. Using remote, under option 7, I create a weekly timer for 013-01 WTHR Indianapolis for 11:00am to 12:00pm. Click done and exit. I then go back under 7 and edit timer pad times to 00 / 00 and finish. All I am getting as a result is 0 second recordings. Station data is there, show info there but nothing records. This same method was used prior to L182 and worked fine, since L184 natta. :whatdidid


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't edit the pad time - leave it default. Editing the pad times on weekly timers can cause all kinds of problems with the timer.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

okay,, will try that next


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

well, last night I deleted the weekly OTA timer and recreated with default padding,, Today shows a 0 second recording and wont play, same as when I edit'd to 0/0. It seems to take as long to delete as a normal 60 min show but there is nothing there. This :uglyhamme (pardon the language) *[email protected]&!**'s . Is it time to call Dish and get a replacement 921, thereby robbing someone of their 1st one ? Grrrrrr


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

Redster said:


> well, last night I deleted the weekly OTA timer and recreated with default padding,, Today shows a 0 second recording and wont play, same as when I edit'd to 0/0. It seems to take as long to delete as a normal 60 min show but there is nothing there. This :uglyhamme (pardon the language) *[email protected]&!**'s . Is it time to call Dish and get a replacement 921, thereby robbing someone of their 1st one ? Grrrrrr


Are you getting a 0 second recording on the same OTA channel each time or is it getting this error on various OTA channels? If it is on only one channel, try doing a manual record by just hitting the record button while watching that channel live. If you get a 0 second recording on a manual record timer as well then there are problems with that OTA channel. I had a problem with my Fox OTA and it had these symptoms that you mentioned. The Fox station has since fixed their problem and now my OTA events record flawlessly.

The problem is most likely not with your 921 if the problem is isolated to one OTA channel only. If you get 0 second recordings on every OTA channel then the problem is with the 921 itself but I doubt that is the case.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

I now can record our local KNME station (PBS) which before I could not (I would get a 0 second record length after manually trying to record it). I haven't actually set up a timer yet for the test. At least they fixed some things in this new release.


----------

